
Show HN: Pictureddit – different subreddits different photos - pictur
https://pictureddit.com/
======
diimdeep
Works with any subreddit, multireddit, username and parameters

[http://redditile.com/r/SkyPorn](http://redditile.com/r/SkyPorn)

[http://redditp.com/r/SkyPorn/top/?sort=top&t=year](http://redditp.com/r/SkyPorn/top/?sort=top&t=year)

------
mackatsol
Can you add a description / about to the site, so there's less guessing on our
part of what it is all about?! ;-)

------
walrus01
Please add reddit.com/r/cablefail and reddit.com/r/cableporn (same general
category, one examples of "don't do this", the other "do this").

~~~
pictur
i added
[https://pictureddit.com/?subreddit=cablefail](https://pictureddit.com/?subreddit=cablefail),
[https://pictureddit.com/?subreddit=cableporn](https://pictureddit.com/?subreddit=cableporn)

thanks for comment!

~~~
walrus01
If I can make one other suggestion, have the dropdown box at the top sort
alphabetically by subreddit name, cablefail and cableporn should be next to
each other.

~~~
pictur
alphabetical sorting added. I would be glad if you write if you have any other
suggestions.

~~~
slobotron
Navigation of the select box would be improved if "/r/" prefix was stripped
from every item. Ex, I clicked on select box and start typing "cable"
expecting for it to navigate to one of those entries, but it just hung on the
first item. Alternatively, can use some fancy select component with search
function, like Chosen etc.

------
corbpie
Why are you spamming this here?

~~~
vortico
As a basis of your claim, it has been posted 9 times so far.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=pictureddit.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=pictureddit.com)

------
anonymous5133
Good idea. I didn't see any obvious bugs when I was using it. My only
suggestion is to allow users to be able to select which sub they want to view
images from instead of this drop-down pick from the list method.

As crude as it sounds, I could see this site being heavily used for the porn
subs lol.

------
pictur
[https://twitter.com/pictureddit](https://twitter.com/pictureddit)

------
jftuga
I wish it was continuous scrolling instead of having to click for the next
page.

------
ta3216
Aren’t the full res images copyright violations?

------
_eht
Flagged.

